# What movies will I like based on my taste?



## Gustav Mahler (Dec 3, 2014)

Hello there, classical music and movie lovers just like me!
I love cinema, and I want to explore new movies and directors.
I am a professional musician, but I don't know much about cinema except for that I love it.
I will present you with a few of my favorite films and directors, so you can kindly help me discover what kind of cinema I like (I can't properly define all the genres and sorts of movies), and what else should I look for-what movies and directors.

I will give a list of my favorite films and directors, so you can see my taste:

*Mr. Nobody is maybe my favorite film-mixed with deep emotions, philosophical ideas, heartbreaking romance-it was just amazing-not to mention the use of Faure's Pavane, which since has been one of the closest pieces of music to my heart.

*Films I have rated at 9 on imdb:
Forrest Gump 
2001: A Space Odyssey
Inception
American Beauty
The Intouchables 
Gladiator
The Usual Suspects (What a crazy twist)
Spirited Away (Just special. It feels like a dream)
Howl's Moving Castle (The same)
Mulholland Dr. (I love David Lynch's craziness)
Vertigo 
The Fall 
Cinema Paradiso (I was crying like a baby at the end, and the music is heart-melting)

You can see I like:

-Emotional movies
-Romantic movies (But not cheap, summer movies romance!)
-Philosophical movies, Preferably with a humoristic touch to it, like Woody Allen's films.
-Complex plots and worlds like in Inception
-Adventurous movies. Someone who goes from place to place, meets different women (Catch Me If You Can for instance)
-Crazy, weird movies that leave you shocked and confused (David Lynch, especially Mulholland Drive)
-I like the content of old movies, but I always prefer to watch a newer movie. Maybe it is just psychological. I feel like I am in the past, and it feels old. It is just a bit depressing, with the colors, picture and sound quality, I can't explain. Maybe it just feels like a "movie", rather than real, which is how a movie should feel like, in my opinion.
-From time to time I enjoy watching a good horror movie like the exorcist. I also enjoy watching American Horror Story.

*Directors I like:

*Stanley Kubrick -They are just well made. I love 2001 and Eyes Wide Shut.

*Woody Allen -I like the philosophy, together with the "light" feel to it. *It is both philosophical and entertaining.*

*David Lynch-He just doesn't care. He will throw at you all of his dark thoughts and crazy things, and it is amazing. I really liked Mulholland Drive as mentioned earlier.

*Hayao Miyazaki-His films are just like dreams.

*Alfred Hitchcock-Though today we have much more "elaborated" ideas he initiated, his films are great. I really liked Vertigo as mentioned earlier, and also Psycho (I liked Vertigo more because it is still unique today, when we have so many thrillers. One can find many films similar in a way to Psycho, though surely not as well made.

*Martin Scorsese-He has made one of the craziest partying movie ever made-The Wolf of Wall Street-and I felt like I myself was partying. It was amazing. I also really liked Shutter Island.

*Steven Spielberg-I really liked the adventurous "Catch Me If You Can". Jurassic Park was great too.

*Richard Linklater- His movies are full of wonderful philosophical ideas, romance and the tragedy of time. I really liked "Before Sunrise".

I will list a few more movies I liked:

City Lights
Mary and Max
Back to the Future 
Ex Machina
Whiplash
Pan's Labyrinth
The Prestige
Avatar (I've watched it in 3d in cinema, and it was an out of the world experience. Maybe without the 3d it wouldn't, so people say.

Eternal Sunshine of the Spotless Mind
Pirates of the Caribbean (I guess the first two were the best)
The Perks of Being a Wallflower
Rush (One of the few racing/sports movies I have ever watched as I am not a big sports fan though I like cars, and the drama in this movie was great.)

City of God
One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest
Life Is Beautiful 
Scarface
Moonrise Kingdom
The Curious Case of Benjamin Button
Kill Bill (Though usually I don't really enjoy movies full of fights)
Oldboy 
Despicable Me
Raiders of the Lost Ark
Almost Famous 
Big Fish
The Truman Show
(500) Days of Summer
The Lives of Others 
Midnight in Paris
Monty Python and the Holy Grail 
Amélie
It's a Wonderful Life
Wreck-It Ralph
The Secret in Their Eyes 
Hugo
Groundhog Day 
Match Point 
On the Waterfront
Sunset Blvd.
The Great Dictator
Once

That is about all for now. Can you help me define my cinema lover "style"?
What movies and directors will I appreciate?
Also, if you haven't seen one of the movies I have listed, then I really recommend it, it should be a great movie!

Thank you all!
Cheers


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)




----------



## Gustav Mahler (Dec 3, 2014)

Many thanks! I have seen The Wind Rises, a beautiful movie with a very beautiful soundtrack!
I will definitely check out "My Way". Thanks!
Any more suggestions, info and help will be very welcome!


----------



## Bellinilover (Jul 24, 2013)

I bring this movie up because I've been watching it a lot lately and I don't think I saw it on your list: _The Pianist_ with Adrien Brody. It has adventure, emotion and, of course, music.


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent (Feb 28, 2008)

Cool Hand Luke will always stay in my top 20 favorite films. The soundtrack is also very good, and I find myself playing it every time I pick up an acoustic guitar.


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2015)

An eclectic mix there! I’ve listed five of my favourite films for you and shoe-horned them into some your likes! 

One Flew Over the Cuckoo's Nest / David Lynch: Birdman
2001: Moon
Hitchcock / Usual Suspects: Tinker, Tailor, Soldier, Spy
Adventurous: There Will Be Blood
Romantic / Martial Arts / Pan’s “magical”: Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon


----------



## Bayreuth (Jan 20, 2015)

Try with "Amour" by Michael Haneke. Also you might enjoy "Blue is the Warmest Colour" (La Vie d'Adele), which I loved so so much or "Jagten", an extraordinary Danish Film from 2011 I think.


----------



## helenora (Sep 13, 2015)

SweetJesus said:


> Try with "Amour" by Michael Haneke. Also you might enjoy "Blue is the Warmest Colour" (La Vie d'Adele), which I loved so so much or "Jagten", an extraordinary Danish Film from 2011 I think.


"Jagten" is indeed an extraordinary story and gives much food for thought.


----------

